# Most reliable laptop



## benpari (Mar 29, 2007)

My dell laptop(inspiron 6000) has basicaly given me problems since I got it around christmas 05.

My third power supply fried itself last night. I have replaced the motherboard and the video card once and the video card is doing stupid **** again. The battery also no longer works that great and my battery life is 45 seconds, basicaly it goes to critical battery as soon as it is unplugged and it has just enough battery life to give you a chance to find the cable and plug it back in. 

I could keep going about all its lesser hardware problems and I don't even want to go into the OS problems I have had since the day I got it.



I was looking at getting a Alienware Road warrior then i rememberd dell now owns alienware and I havnt heard if their quality took a hit or not....

anyways, does anyone have any suggestions on a laptop I could buy that might acualy last 2 years?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You got a lemon. Dell makes good quality computers. So do other manufacturers.


----------



## Bellcrest (Jul 2, 2007)

I am now on my second laptop in ten years.

My first one was a Toshiba Satellite Pro. I never had one moments problem with it so of course, when it came time to replace it, I bought another Toshiba Satellite. This new one has vista on it and I am loving it.


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

I have used Dell's {work supplied} at work , and also IBM .Never had a real problem with either.
My family members own some Toshiba's --and they are really nice --not the first problem over several years.
If I were to buy one today , I would probably buy a Toshiba . >f


----------



## mrzero (Jul 24, 2007)

i hv Dell Inspiron 6000 to, i lvoe it, but i just get board, this days i am having a lot of problems.
thinking about MAC. any suggestion guys???


----------



## benpari (Mar 29, 2007)

yeah my cousin has a 6000 and it has worse problems then mine. My friend has another dell laptop, I'm not sure about which model but it has a lot of the same problems mine does. So I have a little trouble believing I just got a lemon. I acualy dont know anyone with a dell laptop that didnt have something go horribly wrong with it in the first year. My friends Sony also had some serious problems but he didnt exactly try to make it last long....

I will have a look at toshiba, I dont think I will be getting a new computer anytime too soon though. 


thanks for your replys


----------



## Vakonzika (Aug 6, 2007)

My friend is getting this new AlienWare laptop..its supposed to be really cool but he's getting his one for like £1500 and apparently you can get much bigger a monster for that price with a different brand. 

Basically it depends what you want to do with your laptop..Alienware is meant for gaming and gaming only.


----------



## hsv5_0 (Aug 6, 2007)

Had an Asus 17inch widescreen for 2 years now (W2V I think) and the thing is bullet proof. Love it. Bought it myself for work (tax deduction so who cares) but no that my new work has provided me with a lappie I dont need it. Guess what - dont care - not selling it. Thoroughly recommend ASUS to anyone.

Saying that the new lappie is a Fuji 13.3 S6410P and this too is a ripper. Did a lot of research before I bought it and there is not much more they could cram in this unit for the size and weight. 

Did not need the TV tuner as I have it on the Asus.

Can not go wrong with either of these.


----------



## plschwartz (Nov 15, 2000)

DoubleHelix said:


> You got a lemon. Dell makes good quality computers. So do other manufacturers.


Oh yeah??
I have the dubious honor of owning an inspiron 5150. It took a class action lawsuit to get them to extend the warranty. Even then I got a run-around from their support who claimed the problem was cookies!
Finally lost it, told the level2 that I would send his name to the class action judge.
Got my RMA tags pronto.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

have a friend with Dell, nothing but problems since he got it only 8 months ago. But the Dell desktops at work are just fine. I am on my second Toshiba, the only problem I had on he first one, the lid (screen) hinge busted, so I had to lean it on something to keep the screen up. I can still use it but I got a new one anyway and this one is getting hot (40 C)sometimes. But I have a lot of USB stuff hooked up to it like flashdrive, ext.harddrives, and wirelessly working on another computer with 2 remote printers, etc/ Had it for 6 months and hope it will lasts a lot longer. It is the cheapest Sattelite A100. I would by Toshiba again


----------



## The_Oracle (May 20, 2007)

about 2 yrs ago i've got a eiSystems laptop for free ... 2.7 GHz celeron, 512 MB ram and a nice regular 15.4" screen. the battery was dead and the hard drive was broken (due to bad treatment).

i put in a 40 gig drive which i scraped from another dead laptop. i spend about 2 days to find all drivers (the brand i've never heard of before and i firmly believe they don't exist ) ... i'm happy as a pig in sh*t with this laptop. nothing fancy, certainly not for gaming but a rock solid working horse for daily use, it has never failed me since.


----------



## mongo_nc (Aug 26, 2007)

I know they're older, but I own two HP OmniBook XE3's (one a 7 year old c-series, one a 6 year-old f-series) that still work very well. I've seen other HP laptops last quite some time as well. I've also seen IBM ThinkPads that last quite a while, too.



DoubleHelix said:


> You got a lemon. Dell makes good quality computers. So do other manufacturers.


They are always lemons out there, Dell included. My own experience with Dell has been positive as far as my personal machines go, but had 12 OptiPlex 270GX series computers at my old job that crapped out due to leaking/bulging capacitors. The nice thing Dell replaced the board beyond the 3 year warranty period.

Everyone has horror stories from some "big box" manufacturer.


----------



## hsyed26 (Aug 8, 2006)

no doubt it happens. everyone's had some bad experiences with laptop vendors. had a dell for 2 years now. paid a little extra for the international warranty and damage plan but its great. conked out my keyboard, sent me a replacement overnight to my address. fixed it myself. good quality stuff. but sometimes bad laptops slip through the cracks. i'd definitely say that HP and Dell have had a good run so far with the few exceptions that slip in between. 

\tempted to punch out screen and see what happens
\\realizes warranty says "accidental damage plan"
\\\so close yet so far.


----------



## cheapkelly (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, you guys say Toshiba is good, I am currently haveing my 4th same problem. It wont' turn on. It's the motherboard or something. Last time they also replaced the power connecter AND gave me a new power cord. Less than 9 months later, same problem. I just don't get it. But... after 3 years this problem is very annoying, but no other to speak of. I found out my series is in some type of lawsuit or something, so I get a free warranty for another year. I will probably consider another one. I think this particular "series" got a bad rap, (it's a satelite x-35 or somethign like that) and I guess I'm not the only one with problems if they are giving a warranty to it!! Good luck


----------

